# Bread and Butter Jalapeños



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a recipe one of my northern friends gave me that Fishbaiter wanted me to share.

5 lbs jalapeños sliced in half
12 medium onions chunked
4 green bell peppers chopped
1 red bell pepper chopped

Put all four ingredients together and sprinkle with salt and let set for 3 hours then drain.

In a large pot mix the following:

2 quarts white vinegar
1/4 cup of mustard seeds
7 cups of white sugar
3 helping teaspoons of turmeric

Add the jalapeños, onions and bell peppers and heat through but do not boil!
Pack in jars and enjoy.

For a less hot mixture remove some of the jalapeño seeds, all of the seeds or leave them in for more heat. Please wear some latex gloves and glasses of some sort during preparation and canning! This is from experience so trust me.

Makes great salsa or side to a lot of dishes. I eat this sometimes with some fresh fried fish and it is great.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Seriously just made my mouth pucker. That's crazy, I love jalepenos


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Seriously just made my mouth pucker. That's crazy, I love jalepenos


Get some for your shop and we'll come and have a few of them :thumbsup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

that would make a lot of pickled peppers. think I'll divide by 10 and give it a go. sounds delish!!


----------

